# Vizsla - best puppy food?



## cgoff (Apr 27, 2011)

Hi,

i'm buying a Vizsla puppy and want to know the best type of dry food for a gun dog type, can they get away with typical supermarket brands? or are they more restricted to the likes of Vet Essentials, Hills group types?

thanks


----------



## Ducky (Nov 23, 2008)

i wouldnt recommend supermarket brands/types for any dog to be honest. they are full of cheap nasty fillers, and actually end up costing more than the better quality foods, as you have to feed more of the cheaper ones to sustain the dog. especially an active one like a vizsla. 

i would recommend foods such as Arden Grange (this is what i use with my flat coat retriever and beagle, and they look fab on it), Fish4dogs(also use this sometimes), James Wellbeloved, Skinners, Wainwrights to name a few.

you can get good deals online (def for arden grange) which makes it even cheaper.


----------



## Lyceum (Sep 25, 2009)

I'm not aware of them needing any special type of food? Obviously I could easily be wrong.

Rule of thumb, if you can get it in a supermarket, it's crap. That goes for wet and dry food, pedigree, wagg etc. It's all crap.

I'd go with Arden Grange, Simpsons, Arcana, Orijen, Fish4Dogs, Skinners. If you want something you can get offline pets at homes Wainwrights is IMO the best food they sell.

If you want wet food, naturediet, natures harvest, natures menu and wainwrights are all available at pets at home.


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Best keep pup on the food he's been weaned onto until he settles and then swop if you want to.

My son put his viszla on Wainwrights puppy and she is now doing well on the adult. Recommend the foods mentioned above as well.


----------

